# Old motherboard wanted



## Skagen (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi,

Anyone have some older motherboard sites they would recommend?

I'm looking for a socket a motherboard that supports 168-pin sdram.

I know its old, I have an old 1.0ghz Duron id like to put to use, and some of my old ram.

I've tried the usuals, newegg, pricegrabber, tigerdirect, pricewatch, mostly DDR with the occasional odd 168-pin socket A with like 2 PCI slots, no AGP, and they want like $80 for it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I did a few weeks ago, but traded it to a guy ><


----------



## Skagen (Dec 16, 2003)

trading wouldnt be bad, but if anyone has a link to a site that still carries older motherboards THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Pricewatch.com


----------



## Skagen (Dec 16, 2003)

Skagen said:


> I've tried the usuals, newegg, pricegrabber, tigerdirect, pricewatch, mostly DDR with the occasional odd 168-pin socket A with like 2 PCI slots, no AGP, and they want like $80 for it.


Already tried there


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I found 140 of them on Ebay


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I was just gonna suggest Ebay.


----------



## Skagen (Dec 16, 2003)

already tried there, most are DDR, or dont have an AGP, or dont support my 1.0ghz Duron


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill do some searching while im waiting for some things..


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42012&item=6783850124&rd=1

Check her out. Still looking..


----------



## Skagen (Dec 16, 2003)

Cant find where the Asus K7V is compatible with my Duron, just says Athlon.

Asus website doesnt seem to have a manual or a spec page for it

not a bad looking board if its compatible


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Looked it up, seems it dosen support.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=31496&item=6783823973&rd=1

Check out that bad boy..and still looking.


----------



## Skagen (Dec 16, 2003)

the MSI 6330 K7 doesnt support Duron 1.0ghz either, and did you see the shipping? $20 is a ripoff to ship a motherboard


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Oops, sorry 

Im finding ones that support, but no agp


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=31496&item=6782994853&rd=1

Supports 1ghz, AGP, 168pin RAM, http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=1354


----------



## Skagen (Dec 16, 2003)

thats what my main problem was as well, or there was only 2 PCI slots, or 2 memory banks

2 memory banks isnt too bad but i would prefer 3

but yeah, ebay always gives me headaches, then when i think i find a board i want, its never 'Buy Now' and its up to $80

i suck at ebay


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I think the last one i posted has some potential, ive got stuff to do now, but ill look later if you dont find interest in last.


----------



## Skagen (Dec 16, 2003)

Azza seems a lil shady to me, all there websites (www.azzaboard.com, www.azza.cz, www.azza.com, www.azza.com.br) are all down, and I see no detailed specs anywhere about the board.

thanks for the help though man, sorry i made you search for a needle in the haystack


----------

